# Check you Summary Again



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Just got email from uber that my tax forms are ready....I checked and my summary changed from the first time I recieved it on Jan 31st.....for example the tolls are now broken out....my numbers changed slightly.....check yours again.....FYI


----------



## Uberx24 (Mar 14, 2017)

You are right yesterday it was showing me only $15, now it's 4k


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I just did my taxes last night.. and it changed by a couple dollars more than was reported. I'm talking like 5 bucks. Think it'll be a big deal?


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I just did my taxes last night.. and it changed by a couple dollars more than was reported. I'm talking like 5 bucks. Think it'll be a big deal?


no.....just use the summary you got your numbers from.....


----------

